
Got $1M to retire? Here’s how long it will last, by U.S. state - ALee
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/got-1-million-to-retire-heres-how-long-it-will-last-by-us-state-2017-10-13
======
madcaptenor
That is of course assuming that I don't invest the money. In reality if I live
in Mississippi and have $1 million, I can make it last forever withdrawing 4%
a year and meet that average expenditure of $40k.

(And yes, I know that the 4% withdrawal rate may be too conservative. Or too
not-conservative.)

~~~
olegkikin
Not forever. In 20 years that $40K will lose half of its purchasing power.
Plus unless you can magically guarantee 4% returns a year, you will be getting
less and less out every year.

~~~
dugmartin
The 4% number is a common retirement rule of thumb. It assumes a 7% return on
your investments with a 3% rate of inflation so you can take 4% out forever
without touching your inflation adjusted principle.

~~~
johnsonbigg
That 7% return goes down to 4 when you factor in taxes so the actual safe
withdrawl rate is less than 1%

~~~
quuquuquu
Which is why I avoid the whole investing charade all together and just cut my
expenses instead! Woohoo!

No mortgage, no marriage, no restaurants, no fancy gadgets, just a nice
relaxing low cost of living life with friends who feel the same way.

Every once in a while I take some controlled investing risks, but hell if I
would ever plunk 300k in a mutual fund and just safely assume everything will
be fine when I check it 30 years from now.

